# [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum



## PCGH_Stephan (21. Juli 2010)

*[Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

In diesem Thread könnt ihr über die Fußball-Tippspiele diskutieren, die direkt in das PC-Games-Hardware-Extreme-Forum integriert wurden: Zu den Fußball-Tippspielen
Viel Spaß beim Tippen und Fachsimpeln!


----------



## Painkiller (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Genial... Darauf hab ich nur gewartet


----------



## eVAC (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Gute Idee


----------



## Bääängel (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Na ja, das wird mir etwas zu viel für jedes WE zu tippen. Schließlich sind wir hier ja keine Wettplattform.


----------



## Luigi93 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Die WM war ne gute Idee, aber bei der BuLi und beim DFB-Pokal werde ich nicht mittippen (sprach der Drittplatzierte )


----------



## iceman650 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Sehr geil. Bin dabei.


----------



## Amigo (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*



Luigi93 schrieb:


> Die WM war ne gute Idee, aber bei der BuLi und beim DFB-Pokal werde ich nicht mittippen (sprach der Drittplatzierte )


Was interessiert Berlin auch die 1. Bundesliga... 

@Topic: Wird bestimmt nen guten Anklang finden...


----------



## ghostadmin (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Jaja schon ganz nett, für mich aber uninteressant da mich deutscher Fußball genau Stange interessiert. 
Ok österreichischer eigentlich auch mindestens genau so viel, aber egal


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (19. August 2010)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

schöne Idee 
zählen die DFB-Pokal Spiele dazu?
oder ist das ein anderer "Wettberwerb"


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. August 2010)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

DFB-Pokal gibt es einen eigenen Wettbewerb.


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/vbsoccer.php


----------



## The_Frozz (21. August 2010)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Warum gibt's denn keine tipp möglichkeit für die Champions-League...???
Find ich trotzdem klasse...

*SV Werder 4 ever*


----------



## Iceananas (22. August 2010)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Coole Sache, bin dabei ^^


----------



## windows (22. August 2010)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Macht bitte mal das Ankündigung davor weg, ich habe immer gedacht das startet erst und habe jetzt das Eröffnungs- und die Samstagspiele verpasst .


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (3. September 2010)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

seit ne Woche zu früh


----------



## Gandalf2210 (4. September 2010)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Deutschland wird eh Weltmeister, von daher...


----------



## Steff456 (10. September 2010)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

*es ist der 3. Spieltag !!!*


----------



## Papa (10. September 2010)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

am Schluss werden wir leider wieder den Bayern gratulieren.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (10. September 2010)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*



Steff456 schrieb:


> *es ist der 3. Spieltag !!!*



  jup, letzte woche wurde aus i-einem Grund mitgezählt 



Papa schrieb:


> am Schluss werden wir leider wieder den Bayern gratulieren.



Pessimist du


----------



## nfsgame (10. September 2010)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*



KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> jup, letzte woche wurde aus i-einem Grund mitgezählt


Tja, Hannover wird halt morgen Tabellenführer, kann niemand was machen (Leverkusen (eh xD), HSV und Hoffenheim zählen nicht als Argument; verlieren *fingerkreuz*) .


----------



## Steff456 (10. September 2010)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*



Papa schrieb:


> am Schluss werden wir leider wieder den Bayern gratulieren.



das hoffe ich doch


----------



## name_th (22. September 2010)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Gibt es eigentlich die Möglichkeit im nachhinein nochmal die eigenen Ergebnis-Tipps mit dem richtigen Ergebnis zu vergleichen? Quasi eine Übersicht der vergangenen Spiele im vergleich mit den eigenen Tipps?


----------



## Lun@ (23. September 2010)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

@name_th
Aktuelle Saison -> 1. Bundesliga 2010/2011
dann den Spieltag auswählen


----------



## name_th (23. September 2010)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Vielen Dank


----------



## Black_PC (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Jawoll ich bin auf Platz 2, dank der super Mainzer


----------



## windows (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Dieses Wochenende ist doch Länderspiel.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (13. November 2010)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Baut doch au gleich auch die *Österreichische* und die *Schweizer* Liga ein !
Das wäre doch grandios, und dann würde ich auch mitmachen !


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. November 2010)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

S04 hat Bremen ja ganz schön auseinander genommen. 

Hoffentlich gelingt das auch den Bayern gegen Leverkusen heut Abend.


----------



## Ripcord (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Hannooooover !!!!!!!!!!!!!


yeah


----------



## chico666 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Das ging diesmal flott mit der Winterpause, bin mal gespannt, wie die Rückrunde läuft. Die Hinrunde war ja teilweise unberechenbar, Favoriten dümpeln auf den hinteren Rängen rum und Außenseiter auf den Europaplätzen. Wenn Dortmund heute bei Bayer gewinnt, werden die wohl Meister, mal abwarten.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*



EnsisMiliteS schrieb:


> Baut doch au gleich auch die *Österreichische* und die *Schweizer* Liga ein !
> Das wäre doch grandios, und dann würde ich auch mitmachen !



Ich Zitiere mich mal selbst


----------



## Gast20150401 (21. Januar 2011)

Ripcord schrieb:


> Hannooooover !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> yeah


 
1.FC Mainz 05 !!!!!!!!!!!!

Yeah

So wirds sein,eine der 18 Manschaften wird Meister.....blubb blubb..


----------



## Charlie Harper (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Stuttgart steigt ab!


----------



## Papa (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Alles neu macht der Mai, ach ne der Februar, sieht gut aus.


----------



## Sarge_70 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Der FCB holt auf...so soll es sein.


----------



## Ripcord (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*



frankreddien schrieb:


> 1.FC Mainz 05 !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yeah
> 
> So wirds sein,eine der 18 Manschaften wird Meister.....blubb blubb..


 

Das Hannover Meister wird habe ich nie erwähnt.

Aber viel Glück mit Mainz ^^

Wenn man gewinnt darf man sich ja noch freuen dürfen


----------



## Charlie Harper (11. März 2011)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Bayern verpasst die Champions League, Schalke kommt auf Platz 13, Stuttgart, Gladbach und Kaiserslautern steigen ab, Hannover wird Dritter, Leverkusen Zweiter, Dortmund Meister und Freiburg kommt noch auf Platz 6. Bayern wird Vierter.


----------



## SplaT (25. März 2011)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Schade ist ja noch ne Woche, dann tipp ich mal Deutschland - Kasachstan 5:1


----------



## SaxonyHK (17. April 2011)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Ich denke mal Dresden schafft noch den Aufstieg.


----------



## SaxonyHK (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Wir sind in der Relegation, 2.Liga wir kommen!


----------



## rainerhohn (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

297 Mal 2:1 getippt, einen Spieltag verbaselt, und nur 11 Leute waren besser ...
LOL


----------



## 5t0ne (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

und was hat das Dir jetzt gebracht? nix wohl.  Das war schon eine verkorkste Saison, die Ergebnisse waren manchmal so unglaublich das man diese auch auswürfeln hätte können. Wer hätte schon vor der Saison gedacht das Hannover, Mainz, Nürnberg und Kaiserslautern soweit vorne stehen und Wolfsburg, Schalke oder Bremen um den Abstieg spielen. Aber die größte Überraschung war wohl der BVB, bin mal gespannt ob die mit den Druck nächste Saison zurecht kommen. Die letzten Meister wie Wolfsburg oder Stuttgart sind danach ja ziemlich untergegangen, aber der Kloppo richtet das bestimmt schon


----------



## rainerhohn (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Vielleicht spendet mir für diese tolle Leistung die Redaktion von  pcghardware eine SSD oder einen neuen Monitor ...


----------



## 0Martin21 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

lol, jetzt habe ich DFB-Pokal gewonnen und wo ist mein neuer Rang? ich denke da gibt es immer einen extra Rang!?


----------



## Bruce112 (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

hey ich hab 3:1 leverkusen vergeben und die haben auch 4:1 gewonnen wiso bekommt man da nur einen 1 Punkt  normal müßte es doch 2 punkte geben


----------



## Thomse (17. November 2011)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*



Bruce112 schrieb:


> hey ich hab 3:1 leverkusen vergeben und die haben auch 4:1 gewonnen wiso bekommt man da nur einen 1 Punkt  normal müßte es doch 2 punkte geben


 

1 punkt ist richtig ... hätten die zB. 4:2 gespielt.. dann hättest du 2 punkte bekommen!

du hast getippt das levererkusen mit 2 toren vorsprung gewinnt!!... die haben aber mit 3 toren vorsprung gewonnen


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

diese woche habsch echt nur murgs getippt  f**k


----------



## batmaan (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

ich schätze mal, dass man keine reele Chancen hat zu gewinnen wenn man gerade erst einsteigt^^


----------



## Triniter (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Im DFB-Pokal steht der Sieger quasi schon fest 7 Punkte Vorsprung bei 3 verbleibenden Spielen. Glückwunsch Tippsy.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (5. März 2012)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

oh man , die tipp rückrunde geht ja gar nicht!! bei mir. nur murks


----------



## Horilein (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Euro 2012.Tabelle A stimmt nicht.


----------



## Penn10 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Das Ergebnis von Deutschland - Italien ist falsch eingetragen. 0:2 anstatt 1:2.

Bitte korregieren


----------



## Penn10 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Danke


----------



## Horilein (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Ein Nationalteam mit Italiephobie oder so.....man man....


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (15. August 2012)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Ab heute können Tipps für die 1. Bundesliga 2012/2013 und den DFB-Pokal abgegeben werden - letzterer startet bereits am Freitag um 18:00 Uhr! Gebt eure Tipps am besten jetzt gleich ab, bevor ihr es vergesst und wertvolle Punkte verschenkt: Fußball-Tippspiele - Begegnungen der kommenden 10 Tage - Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME


----------



## momaich (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

ab wann geht die Tipp-Saison 13/14 los? Da sicherlich einige die letzten 3 Wochen in den Urlaub fahren, wäre es langsam Zeit für die neue Runde....


----------



## Marule (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

jo dieses mal möchte ich auch mal mehr als nur semi-aktiv mitmachen...hoffe ihr haut bald eine neue tiprunde raus


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Ab sofort können Tipps für den DFB-Pokal 2013/2014 sowie die 1. Bundesliga 2013/2014 abgegeben werden.  Bitte gebt mir Bescheid, falls es hierbei Probleme geben sollte.


----------



## odindonar (30. November 2013)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Gibt es beim Tippspiel eigentich auch Preise???


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Ja, einen einzigartigen Benutzertitel.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Weshalb gibt es eigentlich kein Tippspiel für die 2. Bundesliga?


----------



## Marule (15. April 2014)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Die "aktuelle" Tabelle hat iwie veraltete Daten??


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (16. April 2014)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

@Zocker_Boy: Wäre zwar möglich, aber da bereits für die 1. BL nicht übermäßig viele Community-Mitglieder Tipps abgeben, lohnt sich das nicht.

@Marule: Da die letzte Aktualisierung am 13.04. stattfand, _vermute_ ich, dass der Fehler in den Quelle liegt, woher die Tippspiel-Erweiterung die Daten bezieht. Ich werde das mal im Auge behalten.


----------



## Marule (16. April 2014)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Das ist gut, habe mich schon erschrocken das das tippspiel evtl aufgegeben wurde


----------



## Harry70 (20. April 2014)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Hier stand Müll.


----------



## Marule (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Wird es ein WM Tippspiel hier geben??


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Ja, ich habe das WM-Tippspiel gerade aktiviert: Fußball-Tippspiele - FIFA WorldCup 2014, Gruppenspiele - Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME
Tippmeister 2013/2014 ist übrigens sushi'oO'---, die offizielle Bekanntgabe erfolgt morgen um 09:15 Uhr.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Ich bitte die Moderation all meine WM Tipps zu löschen.
Mir war nicht bewusst in wie weit die Wettmafia im Verbund mit korrupten Schiedsrichtern in dieser WM involviert ist.

Ich schau mir grade das zweite Spiel der WM an, 2 Tore für Mexiko nicht gewertet,... im ersten Spiel die god like Brasilienschwalbe die viel zu viel zum Sieg beigetragen hat.


----------



## Marule (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*



SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> Ich bitte die Moderation all meine WM Tipps zu löschen.
> Mir war nicht bewusst in wie weit die Wettmafia im Verbund mit korrupten Schiedsrichtern in dieser WM involviert ist.
> 
> Ich schau mir grade das zweite Spiel der WM an, 2 Tore für Mexiko nicht gewertet,... im ersten Spiel die god like Brasilienschwalbe die viel zu viel zum Sieg beigetragen hat.


 
Ist was dran was du schreibst 😡


----------



## SnugglezNRW (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*



> Ist was dran was du schreibst




eventuell spricht aber auch nur das 5te Bier aus mir, oder aber die schwüle Hitze die mir Blödsinn in den Schädel brennt.


----------



## Marule (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Naja nun sind wir alle schlauer was die WM angeht 

Wird es wieder BuLi Tippspiel geben die neue Saison?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Glückwunsch an die besten WM-Tippspieler hier im Forum!


Marule schrieb:


> Wird es wieder BuLi Tippspiel geben die neue Saison?


 Ja, auf jeden Fall. Ich habe soeben die 1. Bundesliga und den DFB-Pokal für 2014/2015 freigeschaltet.  Los geht es in einem Monat mit zwei Pokalspielen am 15.08.


----------



## Marule (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an die besten WM-Tippspieler hier im Forum!
> 
> Ja, auf jeden Fall. Ich habe soeben die 1. Bundesliga und den DFB-Pokal für 2014/2015 freigeschaltet.  Los geht es in einem Monat mit zwei Pokalspielen am 15.08.


 
Das freut mich... Dieses Mal werde ich Siegen =P


----------



## jan455 (15. August 2014)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Tippmanager: gebt ihr die daten selber ein oder wird das einfach weitergeleitet? Teilweise sind die Uhrzeit oder das Datum der Tippspiele falsch.

LG Jan


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (25. August 2014)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Das läuft automatisch über das Tippspiel-Plugin. Auf die Richtigkeit der Angaben haben wir daher keinen Einfluss.


----------



## Megael (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Moin. Ich kann den heutigen DFb-Pokal nicht tippen. Mir erscheinen garkeine Eingabefelder. Geht das nur mir so oder ist das ein Bug, von dem alle betroffen sind?


----------



## Triniter (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*



Megael schrieb:


> Moin. Ich kann den heutigen DFb-Pokal nicht tippen. Mir erscheinen garkeine Eingabefelder. Geht das nur mir so oder ist das ein Bug, von dem alle betroffen sind?


 Mir gehts grad gleich, am Freitag hätte ich noch tippen können.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

An die Admins: Wäre es nächstes Jahr in der neuen Saison möglich, auch für die 2. BuLi n Tippspiel zu machen?


----------



## SVK-Marius (27. November 2014)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Hallo,

bei mir werden seit letztem Wochenende keine Pun kte und  Ranglisten  mehr angezeigt.
Ist es nur bei  mir so?


----------



## Megael (28. November 2014)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Bei mir isses genau so. Teilweise ist auch die Maske zum eingeben der Tipps verbugt, da ich nur eine der spielenden Manschaften sehe.


----------



## Triniter (28. November 2014)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Ja scheinen gerade ein paar Fehler drin zu sein. Ich seh auch teilweise keine richtigen Paarungen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (28. November 2014)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Die  Punktevergabe für bereits stattgefundene Spiele wurde zurückgesetzt, was  ich nun korrigiert habe. Das Umblättern der Rangliste funktioniert aktuell aber noch nicht. Was ich auch noch nicht herausgefunden habe, ist,  weshalb in manchen Fällen der Name der Mannschaft nicht angezeigt wird. So weit ich sehen kann, ist unsere Version der Forensoftware etwas zu neu für das Tippspiel-Modul. Ich leite das Problem mal weiter, vielleicht lässt sich da was machen. 


Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> An die Admins: Wäre es nächstes Jahr in der neuen Saison möglich, auch für die 2. BuLi n Tippspiel zu machen?


Die 2. Bundesliga wird von der Erweiterung unterstützt, allerdings wird das Interesse daran geringer als an der 1. Bundesliga sein, für die bereits lediglich eine geringe Anzahl von Community-Mitgliedern Tipps angibt. Daher würde ich es eher bei der 1. BL belassen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Das Tippspiel müsste mittlerweile wieder ohne jegliche Einschränkung funktionieren.


----------



## timmy2000 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Hallo,

wird die Rangliste vor Beginn der Rückrunde nochmal aktualisiert?
Bei mir werden nur bis zum 15.Spieltag die Ergebnisse angezeigt.
 Ist das bei anderen auch so, oder nur bei mir?


----------



## firestorm (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Ja,bei mir genau so bis zum 15.Spieltag.


----------



## ernei (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Ja, bei mir auch. Seit 16. Spieltag sind keine Ergebnisse mehr hinterlegt, also auch keine Punkte.


----------



## LTB (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Das Tippspiel müsste mittlerweile wieder ohne jegliche Einschränkung funktionieren.



Nicht.


----------



## firestorm (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Immer noch nix,wat den los


----------



## ACDSee (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Fehler besteht weiterhin.


----------



## connermc (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

ja bei mir auch, keine Ergebnisse


----------



## ACDSee (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

/push. 

Hallo? Pflegt das Tippspiel noch jemand?


----------



## connermc (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Ja seit 16. Spieltag  keine Ergebnisse mehr


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Ich habe das Problem schon einmal im Kommentar-Thread zum Tippspiel kurz erläutert. Das Problem besteht darin, dass das Tippspiel-Modul eine bestimmte Datei in einer alten Version erfordert. Diese Datei wurde aber in letzter Zeit mehrfach bei Updates der Forensoftware aktualisiert und gilt in einer veralteten Form als potenzielles Sicherheitsrisiko. Wir ihr euch sicherlich denken könnt, geht für uns die allgemeine Sicherheit des Forums natürlich vor. Solange keine neue Version des Tippspiels erscheint, ist leider bis auf Weiteres kein ordnungsgemäßer Betrieb des Tippspiels möglich.


----------



## Papa (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Die seite könn wir wohl in die Tonne kloppen.


----------



## Caduzzz (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Schade, dass es nicht funzt  man konnte ja sonst wenigstens tippen, in der Hoffnung dass es nachträglich hinzugerechnet wird (wie anfangs des "Chaos"). Am 22. Spieltag konnte man nicht mal Tipps abgeben..für den 23. Spieltag geht's wieder...??? Können wir also wieder hoffen?


----------



## Caduzzz (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Hi PCGH_Stephan,

können wir denn hoffen nächste Saison wieder tippen zu können oder wird das eher nix..?

Grüße Caduzzz


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Leider gibt es an der Update-Front keine Neuigkeiten zu vermelden. Unsere Forenversion wird offiziell nicht unterstützt (wir haben aktuell 4.2.2 PL3, als kompatibel wird maximal 4.2.0 genannt), die Erweiterung wurde schon lange nicht mehr aktualisiert und es treten weiterhin die bereits erläuterten Probleme auf. :/


----------



## Caduzzz (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

ach schade, aber danke dir! (dabei war ich letzte Saison sooo gut  *schnief*)


----------



## Caduzzz (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Wird es denn ein EM'16 Tippspiel geben?

edit: die Tipper Rangliste vom DFB Pokal 2015/2016 stimmt nicht mit der Hall of Fame überein, die Hall scheint sich nicht zu aktualisieren...nicht das es wichtig wäre, aber...


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Das EM-Modul ist aktiviert und ich konnte meine Tipps abgeben. Gebt bitte Bescheid, falls es bei euch Probleme geben sollte. Hier entlang zum Tippen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/vbsoccer.php?do=bet&l=16

Achtet darauf, dass man zu Gruppe E und F erst nach dem Umschalten in der Leiste oben gelangt (siehe Screenshot)! Alternativ könnt ihr auch hier für die Spiele in den nächsten 10 Tagen tippen (und das dann entsprechend in ein paar Tagen wiederholen): http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/vbsoccer.php




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Doppelposts sind böse, aber mir hat es ein Admin ausnahmsweise erlaubt. 

Die abgebildeten Preise könnten bald bei euch zuhause stehen. Hier gibt es mehr Informationen: Fußball-EM 2016: Das PCGHX-Tippspiel mit tollen Preisen: The Witcher 3 CE, Fallout 4 Pip-Boy Edition, Star-Wars-Kühlschrank



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caduzzz (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Juhuhuhu, wie cool  *gefällt mir klickt bei PCGH_Stephan*

(ich steh immer noch in der Hall of Fame auf Platz 2 beim diesjährigem DFB Pokal, teil mir aber Platz eins *schniefmotzmecker* ....)


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Blöde Frage, aber wo kann man die Finalrunden tippen?


----------



## slasher (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Sind jetzt drinne. Wenn du über deinen Account auf die Tippspiele unten links gehst, kannst du über UEFA EURO jetzt die Achtelfinal Spiele tippen, allerdings haben die noch kein Datum, wann die spielen. Tip's abgeben kannst du aber jetzt.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Denkt daran, eure Tipps für das Achtelfinale rechtzeitig abzugeben. Das  erste Spiel findet morgen um 15:00 Uhr statt. Tippen könnt ihr hier aber auch hier, auf "Speichern" klicken nicht vergessen.


----------



## DOcean (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

doofe Frage: nach 90 Minuten oder nach Elfmeterschießen?


----------



## scorplord (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Anscheinend wird Elfmeter schießen nicht berücksichtigt... Dachte dem wäre so


----------



## Two-Face (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*



scorplord schrieb:


> Anscheinend wird Elfmeter schießen nicht berücksichtigt... Dachte dem wäre so


Nach dem Regelwerk wird das Ergebnis des Elfermertschießens als Gesamtergebnis berücksichtigt. Da ich für Polen getippt habe, wenn auch nicht im Elfmeterschießen, müsste ich also mindestens einen Punkt bekommen haben.
Habe ich aber nicht. Seltsam.
(Als Endergebnis steht da weiter 1:1, wobei dort eigentlich jetzt 4:5 stehen müsste^^)


----------



## scorplord (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Nach dem Regelwerk wird das Ergebnis des Elfermertschießens als Gesamtergebnis berücksichtigt. Da ich für Polen getippt habe, wenn auch nicht im Elfmeterschießen, müsste ich also mindestens einen Punkt bekommen haben.
> Habe ich aber nicht. Seltsam.
> (Als Endergebnis steht da weiter 1:1, wobei dort eigentlich jetzt 4:5 stehen müsste^^)



Ja danke ebenso... Hatte 0:1 getippt und 4:5 ist das Endergebnis... Hätte gerne meine 2 Punkte


----------



## Caduzzz (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Ich denke mal das Tippspiel hat mal wieder (immer noch?) 'ne Macke. Ich mecker schon seit geraumer Zeit ,dass in der Hall-Of-Fame was anderes angezeigt wird als in der (DFB-Pokal)Rangliste...i-wie steckt hier im Forum der Wurm drin.


----------



## Obiwan (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Wenn ich in KO-Spielen ein Unentschieden tippe, wird folgendes angezeigt:

_"Du hast in 1 KO-Spielen auf ein Unentschieden gesetzt. Du wirst für  diese Tipps keine Punkte erhalten, denn KO-Spiele haben am Ende immer  einen Gewinner und einen Verlierer. Gezählt werden in KO-Spielen alle  Tore einschließlich möglicher Verlängerungen und Elfmeter!"
_
Also sollte auch das Ergebnis Schweiz gegen Polen korrigiert und die Punkte vergeben werden.


----------



## Sieben (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*



Obiwan schrieb:


> Wenn ich in KO-Spielen ein Unentschieden tippe, wird folgendes angezeigt:
> 
> _"Du hast in 1 KO-Spielen auf ein Unentschieden gesetzt. Du wirst für  diese Tipps keine Punkte erhalten, denn KO-Spiele haben am Ende immer  einen Gewinner und einen Verlierer. Gezählt werden in KO-Spielen alle  Tore einschließlich möglicher Verlängerungen und Elfmeter!"
> _
> Also sollte auch das Ergebnis Schweiz gegen Polen korrigiert und die Punkte vergeben werden.



Sehe ich genauso.


----------



## ACDSee (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Lol. Ich habe Schweitz-Polen zuerst Unentschieden getippt, bekam den Hinweis, dass ich für diesen Tipp garantiert 0 Punkte erhalten werde und hab mich dann logischerweise umentschieden (leider für die Schweiz). 
Jetzt wird 1:1 als richtiges Ergebnis rausgeworfen und somit reihe ich mich in die Riege derer, die sich vom Tippspiel jetzt etwas verarscht fühlen, ein.

Wenn man solche Ansagen macht, dann sollte man auch entsprechend werten, also für alle die Sieg Portugal getippt haben müsste es Punkte geben.
Sollte die Wertung jetzt nicht geändert werden und auch künftig nach 90 Min gewertet werden, würde ich das zumindest gern wissen wollen.


----------



## seppel584 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Das sollte dringend geändert werden. Wenn in der K.O runde die Verlängerung und das 11er schießen nicht berücksichtigt werden, macht das weitere tippen hier ,nicht wirklich sinn.


----------



## slasher (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Sollte in der KO Runde nicht das END-Ergebnis zählen!? Ein 1:1 als Endgültige Punktevergabe ist Schwachsinnig und funktioniert nicht, aber das System zählt nur das. Da muss das Elfmeter Ergebnis zählen!

Zitat: *Du hast in 3 KO-Spielen auf ein Unentschieden gesetzt. Du wirst für  diese Tipps keine Punkte erhalten, denn KO-Spiele haben am Ende immer  einen Gewinner und einen Verlierer. Gezählt werden in KO-Spielen alle  Tore einschließlich möglicher Verlängerungen und Elfmeter!
*
HA HA HA! Wie witzig. Elfmeterergebnisse zählen in der Punktevergabe nicht, aber Unentschieden darf man nicht als Tip abgeben....!? Hallo sollte schnellstens bearbeitet werden!


----------



## Obiwan (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*



seppel584 schrieb:


> Das sollte dringend geändert werden. Wenn in der K.O runde die Verlängerung und das 11er schießen nicht berücksichtigt werden, macht das weitere tippen hier ,nicht wirklich sinn.



Geht nur um das Elfmeterschießen, Verlängerung wird berücksichtigt (siehe Kroatien-Portugal 0:1 n.V.)


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Wir sind hier auf die vom Tippspielmodul gelieferten Ergebnisse  angewiesen, die mit einer gewissen Verzögerung eintragen/berichtigt  werden. Inzwischen wird für das Spiel Schweiz vs. Polen 5:6 gemäß der Beschreibung "Gezählt werden in  KO-Spielen alle  Tore einschließlich möglicher Verlängerungen und  Elfmeter!" als Endergebnis gewertet. (1:1 aus der Spielzeit inkl.  Verlängerung + 4:5 aus dem Elfmeterschießen = 5:6)


----------



## Sieben (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Wir sind hier auf die vom Tippspielmodul gelieferten Ergebnisse  angewiesen, die mit einer gewissen Verzögerung eintragen/berichtigt  werden. Inzwischen wird für das Spiel Schweiz vs. Polen 5:6 gemäß der Beschreibung "Gezählt werden in  KO-Spielen alle  Tore einschließlich möglicher Verlängerungen und  Elfmeter!" als Endergebnis gewertet. (1:1 aus der Spielzeit inkl.  Verlängerung + 4:5 aus dem Elfmeterschießen = 5:6)



Prima! Danke!


----------



## Obiwan (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Danke


----------



## RyzA (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Schade das ich erst jetzt wieder in das Forum reingeguckt habe. Sonst hätte ich von Anfang an beim Tippspiel mitgemacht. Naja, selber Schuld!
Gibt es hier irgendwo noch einen allgemeinen Fußball EM Laberthread? Finde nichts.


----------



## Triniter (19. August 2016)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Blöde Frage, gibts kein Tippspiel für DFB Pokal und BuLi 2016/17?


----------



## firestorm (26. August 2016)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Heute geht es mit Bayern gegen Bremen los.
Wann kommt denn die neue Tipprunde zur Saison 2016/17?


----------



## Caduzzz (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Kann es sein, dass das Tipp-Spiel mal wieder nicht richtig funktioniert? 6. Spieltag...


----------



## Caduzzz (17. August 2017)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Sry, für "Doppelpost"..aber dann schiebt's sich ja nicht..

Also, kein Tippspiel? 
Bundesliga 17/18..DFB Pokal läuft ja auch schon seit einigen Tagen....


----------



## firestorm (18. August 2017)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Hallo,

wann wird die neue Tipprunde 17/18 eingeläutet?


----------



## seppel584 (19. August 2017)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Vermutlich 2019.....

War das letzte Jahr doch das selbe Trauerspiel. Wenn das Interesse diesen bereich zu pflegen, warum auch immer,zu gering ist kann man ihn auch ganz schließen. Als Alibi alla "wir haben wenigsten ein Tippspiel im Forum" brauch das hier kein Mensch.


----------



## firestorm (20. August 2017)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

seppel584,da gebe ich dir völlig recht,habe mich auch immer gefreut auf die Tipprunden,aber wenn dies nur halbherzig gepflegt wird sollte es man sein lassen.


----------



## ACDSee (23. August 2017)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Bittet blendet doch das Tippspiel aus, wenn sich keiner drum kümmert.
Ich klicke da jedes mal drauf und ärgere mich.


----------



## Berserker (26. August 2017)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Ich habe immer gerne dran teilgenommen und fände es schade,wenn es doch nicht stattfindet. Bitte macht das es läuft,es es sind genügend da,die immer dran teilnehmen.


----------



## ACDSee (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Hallo,

wird es zur WM oder zur nächsten Bundesligarunde wieder ein Tippspiel geben?
Falls nicht, rege ich an, diesen Forenbereich zu entfernen.


----------



## Caduzzz (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*



ACDSee schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wird es zur WM oder zur nächsten Bundesligarunde wieder ein Tippspiel geben?
> Falls nicht, rege ich an, diesen Forenbereich zu entfernen.



Sehe ich auch so/*gefällt mir*


----------



## JohnKelly1972 (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*



Caduzzz schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so/*gefällt mir*



Schade, aber ja.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Die WM 2018 steht in der Dropdownliste drin. Allerdings sind keine Spiele da. 

Bei Computerbase funktioniert es: WM 2018 Tippspiel - ComputerBase


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Diskussionsthread] Fußball-Tippspiele im PCGHX-Forum*

Wir (eigentlich nur ZAM) haben uns das vergangene Woche angeschaut. Die API für das von uns bisher genutzte Fußball-Tippspiel ist wohl dauerhaft down. Mit einer anderen API ist das Plugin nicht kompatibel.
Ich habe die Fußball-Tippspiele daher vorerst mal ins Archiv verschoben.


----------

